# Cooke Pond



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone been up on the Cooke Pond for bluegills yet? Also, does anyone know how much ice? thanks guys.


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

Yes over the holidays I was up to my cabin on Cooke Pond. I am at the West end of Cooke near St Rt 65 and River Road across from Gordons Bait store. On Dec 30th we were riding our snowmobiles out on Loonshit bay there was open water out beyond the island but 8 inches in the bay. I had my nephews up with me and all they wanted to do is ride, the trails were right so that is what we did for the most part. I did see a 37 inch Northern that a young girl pulled out with a tip up. In this weeks paper Iosco News there were pictures of a couple of guys with Walleye in the 6/7pound range that were taken Icefishing off Saw mill point, it must be down on the east end of Cooke. With the warm weather I would be very wary of the ice now.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Sawmill point is almost right in the middle (East-to-West) on Cooke . Its on the South side/shore. There's a boat launch there.


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

So then it is off the road to Sid Town I take it. That is the only ramp I know of other than the one off Pine Acre Rd for Cooke Pond.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Yup, that's the one.

There's one more ramp right at the end of Cooke Dam rd. Its right at the dam and is the
only one that doesn't require a pass to launch/park at. You only need a pass to park 
from mid April thru mid october i think. Don't quote me on the dates but i know in the
winter, you can park at the campsite(s) closest to the launch and not have to have 
a pass.


----------

